# Visa Procedures - Dubai , for new mom and baby



## deeprems (May 13, 2011)

Hi ,

My husband is working in dubai and I am currently having a dependent visa in Dubai. I came to India recently as I am expecting and planning to go back to Dubai after three months of delivery...

Would like to know below things:

(1) Do I need to cancel the existing dependent visa and get a new one while going back to Dubai with new born baby.

(2) Do baby need a passport and visa ?

Please help me out ......

rgds,
resmi


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

deeprems said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My husband is working in dubai and I am currently having a dependent visa in Dubai. I came to India recently as I am expecting and planning to go back to Dubai after three months of delivery...
> 
> ...


If you stay outside Dubai for 6 months your resident visa expires and you will need to get another visa. If you re-enter Dubai within 6 months you do not need another visa.
Your baby would need a passport and a visa. Apply for the baby's passport in India. Get the baby's birth certificate attested in India (you need to get it attested in the UAE Embassy, before which you need an attestation in the Indian Ministry of External Affairs). You then get the birth certificate attested in Dubai (if your husband has a Dubai visa) by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of DUbai. So once you have the passport copy, attested medical certificate, you need to apply for the baby's visa.
all the best !


----------

